# Braid vs Monofilament



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm still yet to be convinced of the real benifit of fishing braided lines. As I see it braid let you feel what's happening better, especially in deeper water. But braid doesn't cast as well as it fuzzes up. Also I think braid is more visable in the water as it makes more of a contrast. Mono seems to cast further as it has a slippery nature, less resistance. Mono also let's you play a good fish with more smoothness as it can stretch. Lastly I think it is less visible in the water- good for spooky fish. What do others think? Is it species dependent for others? Or dependent on conditions? Or do people swear by one type of line all the time. Cheers Mick.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mick 
i too thought like you til i tried braid
its low stretch lets you feel timid bites or if using lures and plastics the softer bumps or half hearted strikes
another advantage is the ability to get deep diving lures down further in the water column when trolling espec at slower speeds
the other advantage ive found being a fly fisho is the fact you can get twice as much backing on a fly reel than the old style braid which helps when youre chasing pelagics
there is anew style of braid i think its called crystal fireline which apparently blends in in the water so visibility is no longer a problem.personally i like the hi vis stuff because it lets me see where the fish is running and by using two different colours (the last 200m is pink) i know how much is out.
using a softer action rod will help a bit with playing a fish espec near the end of a fight


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Braid has won me over completely. It is really cheaper in the long run than mono. I have had good luck with Stren and have some Flame Green Fireline that I am going to try. If you try it be sure to use a mono backing or electrical tape so the line does not slip in the spool. I frequently cast into the Mangroves and the bright line allows me to see where the lure is going. I catch fewer 'tree fish' with the bright line.


----------



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

Hang on I thought you get a longer cast with braid because of its smaller gauge lb for lb? Is this correct? 
I still am yet to part with the cold hard required to actually try braid out for myself.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Some older braids had fluffing problems that caused casting problems. Haven't seen it myself and I only use braid. Because braid is finer than the same breaking strain mono it casts further than mono and provides less water drag.

As Les said, some mono backing is required to firmly attach the line to the reel. Except for crystal fireline, a mono or fluoro leader is often required for low visibility and also to handle the shock of a fish striking. Fluoro also has better abrasion resistance than braid.

Be aware that not all braids are alike and they have different applications. A very supple line is required for baitcasters while a stiffer line seems to be preferred for threadlines.

If using a threadline you should not fill the spool. I keep making this mistake, and it just produces wind knots as the line does not sit properly on the spool. Leave 2-3mm of spool and this problem won't be seen.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This really depends on the style of fishing you do. Ie, bait, SP's, trolling etc.

Some say that mono is better for SP's - not sure.

I use a heavy mono leader (around 40lb) with 20lb fire for snapper over reef areas. Works for me.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for me i now use fireline on all my reels (from 4lb to 30lb)

benefits - braid is a lot thinner diameter and hence you can fit more on a spool. it also has les resistance in the water - the line does not 'bow' out so much during a drift. braid also allows me to cast lures/sps further than mono.

mono gets 'line memory' where little coils of line come off the spool and stay in the colied shape - braid does not get this.

I always use a mono leader (1 metre-2 metres)to reduce visibility to the fish, but i prefer the coloured braid so that i can see where my lures are tracking when paddling along.

fireline - about $20 for a 150 yard spool....


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

What Davey G said applies to me as well. I won't go back to mono.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

my two cents worth. I find braid to be ok to fish with, but a bit of a mess around on the whole with mono backing and leaders, different knots, vague estimates of breaking strain (6lb breaking at 15lb+) and the 300% plus price difference, I have no problems with high quality mono I usually use platiinum or 100, the platinum does stretch but I can feel every bite and touch. People say you can feel the softest bites on braid personally I dont think there is any difference (in the line classes I use it might be different in the 15lb + class), so what if there is, if it isnt running you arent striking.
Is it three times better than mono not in my opinion (my opinion is worth very little acording to several bosses and a wife).


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Braid is the only way to go for flicking soft plastics as it allows you to get a more solid response from your lure, no stretch, less bow in the line, and a lot less resistance in the water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

I cant let it go, my physics is pretty crap but the reduced mass of the braid combined with its increased drag (less smooth surface) would possibly negate any benefits in line bow all guess work so probably wrong but you never know. I use mono for sp's and I dont think I am catching less fish than others, its all personal choice with line lure rods etc, but imho if I was looking for bang for my buck I'd look elsewhere as I can get four sx40's a 500m spool of super 100 and a six pack for the same price as a 500m spool of braid.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Used braid for awhile, still do only my baitcasters though atm ( 4lb Fireline, 6lb vanish leader / 12lb Fireline, 20lb Penn leader ).

At first it resulted in pulled hooks, but not anymore


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree John..... if you are happy using mono and your hookup rate and touch and feel of fish biting is compareable to braid then why change? I use mono sometimes and fireline for most of my fishing and the low stretch of fireline is one reason why i use it, there is nothing worse than being snagged and having line stretch but not having used the low stretch mono I cant compare. I think its one of those comfort things...if you are happy to use X why change just because everyone else does. If you have tried braid or similar and found no neglible difference in your results I would continue using what you find works for you.


----------

